# Baby Not Eating Much of New Food



## velve (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, I got my baby hedgehog (2 months old) a week ago, and I've been feeding her the same kitten food that the former owner was giving her. I started giving her one tablespoon a day but that got all eaten up so I upped it to two tablespoons, and she's still eating it all up. Is this excessive? Should I be scaling back since I don't want her to over eat? 

I was planning on leaving her on this kitten food (or trying to find a superior brand) for now and then when she's four months old, gradually switching her to low fat Innova senior dry cat food. Does this seem a good plan, or is the food I'm giving her too high in fat? Should I start switching over sooner?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Baby Eating Like a Horse*

I think babies should be allowed to eat as much as they want, so I'd leave a bowl of food in her cage and let her eat as much as she wants, and when it gets empty, just top it up 

You could even give kitten food until 5 or 6 months of age, I think.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Baby Eating Like a Horse*

Don't worry! Babies tend to eat A LOT. My boy went through an entire bowl of food every day when he was a baby(100+ kibbles, about 2-3 heaping tablespoons). And slowly, he ate less and less on his own. Very rarely will they over eat. Right now, they need that nutrition to grow.

You should feed as much as your hedgie wants to eat, there should always be food in the bowl. This is called "Free feeding". Most here feel that free feeding is best for hedgies. It is only special cases where food may have to be restricted.

You can start adding some of the senior cat food now if you want, as it usually takes close to a month to properly introduce and switch over the food. Just remember to proceed slow and watch her reaction. How her poops are, how much she's eating and drinking, and her activity level.

What kitten food is she on now? If it's a poor quality, I would sooner, rather than later to start introducing the adult/senior food. That way, you wouldn't have to switch again in a few months when she's 4 months old.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Baby Eating Like a Horse*

It depends on her size when you should start switching her off kitten. Some babies grow really fast and then can start putting on too much weight if fed kitten. Others can easily stay on kitten up until 6 months. At 3 months, she is fine still being on kitten.


----------



## velve (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Baby Eating Like a Horse*

Thanks for the advice - I'll stick to the kitten food for now, especially since she's still just adjusting to her new home, and free feed her. I feel better now since I didn't want to allow her to overeat. She's still very small so I don't think it's a weight issue now. It's so nice to have this board since I feel like I have a community that can support me with any questions that I have


----------



## velve (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Baby Eating Like a Horse*

Hi, It's me again. Well ... my baby has been with me for a month now and her 3 month birthday is coming up the beginning of August. Her appetite has been pretty steady and she's a lot bigger than she was when I first got her!

I've decided that it's now time to begin switching her to low fat, high protein adult food and I had some questions. I've bought a bag of Innova Senior Dry Cat Food (based Reaper's list), and was wondering whether I should mix in another food as well (to be introduced after she adjusts to the Innova). Any recommendations?

Also, the Innova triangle shaped pieces are substantially larger in size then the very small round kitten kibble she's been eating up until this point. Should I be breaking the Innova pieces up as I incrementally up the amount that I put in her bowl?

Thanks again!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Baby Eating Like a Horse*

Generally most people will mix up to 3 different types of cat foods for their hedgehogs. I would first mix the new food in with her kitten food as you always want to intro the new food slowly to avoid an upset stomach. Once you know she's eating a fair amount of the new adult food, I'd find a second one, phase out the kitten food and phase in the 2nd adult food. Then once she is use to that, seek out a third, slowly phase it in, and then just make a mix out of all three.

I wouldn't break up the triangle kibble, for some reason many hedgehogs will not touch broken kibble (for some strange reason). It can't be any bigger than what my guys are eating and they have no trouble at all. They may leave crumbs behind, but again depends on the hedgehog. But do keep in mind as the years go by that some hedgehogs might not be able to chew the larger kibble and you may end up having to soften it, but thats once they get into their old age or have dental problems.


----------



## velve (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi again,

Well, I've been steadily adding the Innova Senior adult food, and decreasing the kitten food but my hedgie eats only 3 pieces or so of the adult food and leaves the rest behind (or if there's more kitten food, she won't eat any). At the beginning, I think she was eating it out of curiosity but I think she's now no longer curious and has decides she much prefers the kitten food. 

The result is that she's eating less and less food as the proportion of kitten food decreases. I've tried putting them both in the same bag and mixing them together overnight so they smell similar but this doesn't seem to have worked.

I'm now up to the proportion of this adult food that I want (but she's not eating that much of it). What should I do? Should I try introducing another adult food that I was hoping to eventually add to the mix in the hopes that she'll like it better? Or should I continue decreasing the kitten food until she eventually decides to eat more adult food?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you been keeping track of her weight?

I suggest that for now you return to the kitten as she doesn't seem to like the Innova Senior, so she is getting enough nutrition. And try another brand. Try to get sample packs and this will help with the cost and wastage. Try Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul, Blue Buffalo and Nutrience (Canada only).

When I first started switching Truffles over from Royal Canin BabyCat I used CSFCLS, Wellnes and Nutrience. Truffles decided after a week he did like the Wellness and ate everything in the bowl but that. Some hedgehogs are picky fussy eaters. It will take time to see what she likes and doesn't like.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 - Go here for a list of recommended kibble and look for the Wellness, Blue Buffalo and CSFCLS for the exact type.

*edited for spelling


----------



## velve (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice. I've been giving her Chicken Soup for the past few days (I gave her five and have been increasing it by 1 every day). However, I've watched her eating and it's clear that she is deliberately eating around them, and when she accidentally eats one she spits it out. How long do I persevere with this brand before I try another one? Is it bad to keep on switching and putting new food in her bowl?


----------

